# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Seeking to buy Pseudepiplatys annulatus - Clown Killifish

## jeremiahtan

Hi all,

I recently learnt about Killifish in Aquarama, and am very interested in rearing them. However, I can't seem to find Clown Killifish at the moment. 

Does anyone have any lobang as to where or from whom I can get it from? 

PS: Tried Y934 and C328 but to no avail.

Jeremiah

----------


## griffinkid

Hi! Y618 and Wuhu Aquarium also bring them in from time to time. It is a beautiful fish. They are prolific jumpers by the way so having a lid will be very helpful  :Smile:  Hope you get them soon!

----------


## jeremiahtan

Hi Bro,

I went to call and check too but they are out of stock at the moment. But I am looking to order, do you have any lobang?

Cheers,
Jeremiah

----------


## jeremiahtan

To all bros,

Aquastar has this killifish now, they can be found in the small tanks. 

Btw, interested buyers should go dOwn n check it out rather than call often. The uncle seem pretty irritated with the calls so let's not tire him out with the calls  :Smile:

----------


## richardkwan

Hi Jeremiah,

Saw some clown killifishes in C328 today.

Rgds,
Richard

----------


## lucasjiang

Just went to wuhu today, they had a whole tankful of clown killies, about 30-40 i think.

----------


## nuart

What are the price range of killies at these LTA?

----------


## RonWill

> However, I can't seem to find Clown Killifish at the moment


 Jeremiah and anyone who's still interested, you guys might want to swing over to Green Chapter. Mixed sexes available and I've gotten me "some"...  :Grin:

----------


## jeremiahtan

> Jeremiah and anyone who's still interested, you guys might want to swing over to Green Chapter. Mixed sexes available and I've gotten me "some"...


Thanks bros! I will see if I can head on down ltr to check them out!

----------


## avant

Just went to Wu Hu yesterday and there are still a lot of clown killifish left.

----------


## jeremiahtan

> Thanks bros! I will see if I can head on down ltr to check them out!


Hey Ronwill,

thanks for the sharing the Clown Killifish sighting previously. I managed to get some of them, unfortunately most of them seem like males to me.

I was wondering if you have any female clown killifish to spare I will love to purchase some from you


Jeremiah

----------


## jeremiahtan

> Just went to Wu Hu yesterday and there are still a lot of clown killifish left.


Thanks for the tip off Avant, I could not find any females the last time I went =(

----------


## RonWill

> ...I managed to get some of them, unfortunately most of them seem like males to me


 Jeremiah, I think you went to the wrong shop or maybe you didn't look hard enough. Earlier, when I was catching up with some kakis at GC, there were at least 40 females.

----------


## griffinkid

Saw a bunch at c328 a while ago, at the exciting tank ( the one next to the ramshorn tank)  :Smile:

----------


## jeremiahtan

> Jeremiah, I think you went to the wrong shop or maybe you didn't look hard enough. Earlier, when I was catching up with some kakis at GC, there were at least 40 females.


Just to double check bro, the females are the ones without much color on their fins right? Sorry if I asked a lame question =/

----------


## jeremiahtan

> Saw a bunch at c328 a while ago, at the exciting tank ( the one next to the ramshorn tank)


Thanks bro!  :Wink:

----------


## griffinkid

> Just to double check bro, the females are the ones without much color on their fins right? Sorry if I asked a lame question =/


That's right.  :Smile:  and the fins structure are also quite different from the male.

----------


## Emokidz

Also, the males are more slender and longish. Females tend to be more plump and shorter. In terms of pectoral fins, males have sharper and sometimes coloured pectorals. coloured unpaired fins and a longer caudal fin.

----------


## stormhawk

Easiest way to tell is the caudal fin. Males have an extension in the middle of the tail. In LFS tanks they do not colour up, so at times it is best to buy a good bunch of them. Just do not expect to get females all the time.

----------


## jeremiahtan

Thanks bros for sharing! Haha, me shall try going down Green Chapter today and see if I can apply the knowledge you guys have shared!  :Grin:  Hopefully I will succeed!

----------


## RonWill

The early birds get the best worms and I know a few will be going there today...

----------


## jeremiahtan

> The early birds get the best worms and I know a few will be going there today...


Thanks bro, I went down at 1pm today but I took four females only nia =D The owner was quite nice and friendly, he told me you informed him I was coming? 

Haha, so far his clown killies are in the best shape I have seen thus far.

----------


## stormhawk

I can attest to the quality of the Clowns at GC. Bought a dozen, 3M/9F and they're settling down fine. I gave one male his own honeymoon suite with 3 females. Let's see if he'll get busy soon enough.  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

Some pictures I took, not the best but you get the rough idea of their beauty.  :Grin: 


The dominant male I took from the tank at GreenChapter.


One of the 9 females I just purchased.

All in, worth every dollar I paid, even if the price is not agreeable to some who expect it to be lower. Remember, you are paying for quality, and these guys are beautiful. Ron, the male actually has red in the pectoral fins.  :Very Happy:  Not as clear as on a Monrovia but damn this fella is one handsome bugger.

----------


## RonWill

> ...but I took four females only nia


 Huh?? Jeremiah, you looked so hard and when there are so many gals, you picked so few? Hmm... then again, I too had a hard time deciding which to pick... so I ended up with a dozen... more or less...!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Yep, the shopmaster is friendly and knows his fishes well... but... don't mess up his tanks or start bargaining with him! BTW, he has a short memory, so don't be offended if he doesn't remember faces or names.  :Roll Eyes: 

JianYang, you must choose for me next time. My eyes aren't as sharp as yours!! Those reds lining the edge of the anal fin is NICE!! You should try selective breeding to get fuller reds.

----------


## stormhawk

I got a new picture too  :Very Happy: 



You can see the hint of red at the edge of the pectoral fins.  :Grin: 

From the markings and such, it is highly likely these were bred from the Maboshi population.

----------


## avant

> Thanks for the tip off Avant, I could not find any females the last time I went =(


i will try to keep a lookout for the females the next time i go there  :Smile:

----------


## jeremiahtan

Haha Ronwill I have 5 females before I got another four females, I admit I should have gotten more  :Sad:  ( but was scared the tank will be overcrowded and partly his pricing was alil on the high side too.) But I guess with quality comes a premium and his clown killies are in great condition. 

U were spot on about him being anal about people messing his tank. Before I could scoop water from the killifish tank, he said in a harsh tone "Make sure you take the water from the same tank ahh!..." Thinking back, 1 month back I could find none of them, suddenly poof, many LFS are carrying this bugger.

Jian yang, nice photos! Ur male will be in the time of his life. Unlike mine one to one ratio, the male has to be a faithful husband.

I wonder if we can get Monrovia anywhere, any ideas? Damn am I addicted to these fishes!

----------


## jeremiahtan

> i will try to keep a lookout for the females the next time i go there


Great bro! Will be looking forward to that! Addicted to seeing and rearing these gorgeous beauties!  :Smug:

----------


## RonWill

Jeremiah, I forgot to mention that those GC ANNs were given a varied diet of crushed pellets, live daphnia and tubifex, Tetra Bettamin flakes and Borneo Wild Staples S. The shopmaster did that so their new care-takers won't have issues feeding them. Oh ya... these buggers were also de-wormed!!  :Grin:

----------


## RonWill

> From the markings and such, it is highly likely these were bred from the Maboshi population.


 They might be... but since no codes were provided from the suppliers, we should leave them as "Aquarium strain". I'll leave it to you to explain (to the next fella) what that means!  :Opps:

----------


## RonWill

> U were spot on about him being anal about people messing his tank. Before I could scoop water from the killifish tank, he said in a harsh tone "Make sure you take the water from the same tank ahh!..."


 Heh... he roars like a lion but he's a kitty cat inside. Don't worry about that 'harshness' (Stormhawk told me he kena the same line as well). Then again, during the time I hang around there, he repeats that to everyone except his regulars (who already knows the drill; to take water from the same tank they're catching) but he means well. Old habits die hard and I ought to know him quite well... I hope!!  :Grin: 

FWIW, I've spread the word around for the Monrovia population but don't hold your hopes too high as these are the 'Holy Grail' of ANN-keeping and a whole lot pricier than the GC ANNs... think in term of 10 fold!!

----------


## jeremiahtan

> Jeremiah, I forgot to mention that those GC ANNs were given a varied diet of crushed pellets, live daphnia and tubifex, Tetra Bettamin flakes and Borneo Wild Staples S. The shopmaster did that so their new care-takers won't have issues feeding them. Oh ya... these buggers were also de-wormed!!


Bro, initially I fed them with frozen bloodworms but with limited success, but with live Daphnia they go into a frenzy  :Grin:  However, I doubt I can maintain my Daphnia culture when school reopens. If they have been nibbling on "Hikari First Bites", can I just constantly just feed them that?

----------


## jeremiahtan

> Heh... he roars like a lion but he's a kitty cat inside. Don't worry about that 'harshness' (Stormhawk told me he kena the same line as well). Then again, during the time I hang around there, he repeats that to everyone except his regulars (who already knows the drill; to take water from the same tank they're catching) but he means well. Old habits die hard and I ought to know him quite well... I hope!! 
> 
> FWIW, I've spread the word around for the Monrovia population but don't hold your hopes too high as these are the 'Holy Grail' of ANN-keeping and a whole lot pricier than the GC ANNs... think in term of 10 fold!!


Ahahahaha, sounds like some army protocol. He spoke fondly of you leh, you guys should have a good common understanding man  :Smile: 

My goodness, ten fold  :Knockout:  I better tighten my purse strings for the moment and await the arrival of the "Holy Grail"  :Grin:  Do lemme know if you do spot it Ronwill. Thanks so much bro!

----------


## RonWill

Jeremiah, blood worm is a tad large for ANNs. OTOH, daphnia, BBS, grindal worms, occasional micro worms, crushed tablets or anything sized to fit their mouths, will do just fine.

In order for ANNs to show their beauty and not that pale fright colors, they need to feel secure. If you observed close enough, even though the ANN tank at GC has a large 80% of surface covered with floating plants, there is a huge 'window' for feeding and if ANNs are comfortable, they have little reason to jump (and he hasn't lost one yet). Kinda hard to visualize for those who didn't see it in person so here's a cellular pic of it.



Personally, I find it quite amusing to find them gathering near the 'dining area' and they don't scatter for shelter when you drop food.


BTW, some people can be a pain in the rear but anyone who has a passion for fishes and a strict regime for acclimatization, quarantine, a decent level of husbandry and considerations to their well being; varied diet of commercial and live foods, habitat, etc, will naturally get on well with this picky old-school shopmaster.

For the Monrovia population, I was very very close to acquiring a group of 20s but a sad change in events blew that pending order to oblivion. It's gonna be a long wait and even if I had a wad of Euro currency now, it's very difficult to find them.

----------


## stormhawk

A slightly better picture of the dominant male:



Has a strange red dot in the dorsal and a spot under the neck. 
You can see the extent of red colouration in the anal and pelvic fins. 
Short of that broken red upper strip in the caudal fin, he's nice.  :Very Happy: 

They're feeding well on grindalworms and Borneowild Staple S pellets. 
They get BBS whenever my constanciae fry are being fed.

----------


## RonWill

Nice specimen!! JianYang, the red highlights are unusual, even in the Maboshi population. Let's hope he has some Monrovia genes but I think he looks better in my tank!!  :Laughing:

----------


## stormhawk

Haha you want this male? He's in his palace of love.

----------


## jeremiahtan

stormhawk, your male ANN's red colouration is awesome!  :Cool:  I can't wait to see amazing offspring! 

Ronwill, thanks so much for ur advice! Greatly appreciate the knowledge shared!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## jeremiahtan

BTW, Ronwill or Stormhawk, are there anymore females ANNs left when you guys left GC?

----------


## RonWill

Unless you need 30 females, then maybe not enough  :Grin:  Other than that, should have sufficient for anybody who's keen.

Tell the shopmaster... "unker, I know which water to take" and he'll probably smile and leave you alone, to slowly choose at your own leisure. If you ask him how he's caring for the fishes, I'm sure you'll find that he's not as 'grouchy' as he look. Just don't catch him at a busy moment and he's likely to pass on some tips.

BTW, that frown on his face is a birthmark!!  :Laughing:

----------


## jeremiahtan

> Unless you need 30 females, then maybe not enough  Other than that, should have sufficient for anybody who's keen.
> 
> Tell the shopmaster... "unker, I know which water to take" and he'll probably smile and leave you alone, to slowly choose at your own leisure. If you ask him how he's caring for the fishes, I'm sure you'll find that he's not as 'grouchy' as he look. Just don't catch him at a busy moment and he's likely to pass on some tips.
> 
> BTW, that frown on his face is a birthmark!!


Haha, ronwill my pocket is only that shallow! Thanks Ron, you are always damn up to date. Haha, maybe I will cut back on my cheeky smiles and look more matured  :Cool: 

Haha, lemme try to break the ice tommorrow and learn more. "Unker do you remember me?.......... Ehhh who u..."

----------


## stormhawk

I'm not sure, but I think one of my "females" is a young male.  :Laughing: 

Anyway, they're getting busy now. Took a picture of some eggs:


Egg from the tank with 2 males. Seems viable but I'll just hope for the best.


Fungused egg from the alpha male's palace of love.

Going to add some boiled ketapang leaves later. Hopefully that will help.

----------


## Emokidz

IMHO, The first egg's probably not viable as it's opague. If they are viable, it'll be clear as a glass bead. With a visible tiny spot being the embryo.

----------


## griffinkid

Wow the last time i tried to breed ANNs i couldnt even see the eggs! The macro shots are amazing! All the best!  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Perhaps infertile, but it doesn't bother me. The good part is, they're spawning. Just need to tweak the water parameters a little. They getting BBS tonight, should see some action from the ANNs and hopefully viable eggs this time.

----------

